# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  What Optical organiztions do you belong to?

## MVEYES

Hi all,

I thought I would get some feedback on who belongs to what optical organizations. I belong to Prevent Blindness Ohio, Opticians Association of Ohio and the National Academy of Opticianry. 

 :Cool:  Jerry

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I belong to the Opticians Association of Virginia and the National Academy of Opticianry (NAO).

----------


## stephanie

I am just recently a valid TDOA member. I am not really sure what that entails but I figured I had to back any organization that was promoting my license. I figured being in this business is so political that you have to do whatever it takes to protect yourself and your job. Right now I am looking to move to Memphis and I also figured they be able to tell me who in the area was needing an optician. I have done some volunteer work for Prevent Blindness and just recently the Stand Down. Volunteer work is so much fun too bad you can't pay your bills on it or I would make a career of it. 

Steph

----------


## classicz68

I joined the Opticians Association of Virginia in Jan.

   Cliff

----------


## Sean

I belong to NAO,OAA/PRO and the OAM(Opticians assc of Massachusetts).

----------


## Bev Heishman

Opticians Association of PA, Opticians Association of America,
National Academy of Opticianry, Optical Diva's :)

----------

